# Milan: Savic destinato a restare un sogno.



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.

Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).

Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.

Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html

Anche La7 rilancia le news sull'incontro avvenuta a Cortina ed aggiunge che il club rossonero avrebbe offerto per Savic un prestito oneroso da 40 mln ed un riscatto a 55. Più 2 contropartite.

Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).



Cosa sarebbe cambiato da stamattina o dall'altro topic?


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).



Meglio così.
Se le cose vanno per il verso giusto ci riproviamo tra un anno.
Sotto con l'esterno d'attacco!


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Cosa sarebbe cambiato da stamattina o dall'altro topic?



Che ogni minuto che passa la gente sarà sempre più costretta a guardare la realtà invece di ignorarla.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



Bah. A me sembra che non ci sia proprio niente di niente ma che anche qualche media sia caduto nel tranello de "Le bombe di Gigino lo scoreggione".


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



per buona pace dei "sognatori"..


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Che ogni minuto che passa la gente sarà sempre più costretta a guardare la realtà invece di ignorarla.



Io non ci credo ma ritengo legittima la mia domanda visto che si è detto quello che era già stato riportato 3-4 ore fa, ho anche sentito Sportmediaset e hanno riportato la solita offerta dicendo che però è quasi impossibile, non è cambiato nulla da stamattina quindi...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2018)

È stato bello sognare


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



Savic o non Savic, io non capisco come si faccia a dire che manca solo un esterno...
In mezzo il nulla proprio.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

per la felicità dei "compriamo due giocatori a 50 milioni" non arriverà niente di tutto ciò. E noi continueremo ad arrivare sesti. 

Ma tanto ricordo che qui dentro c'era gente che si lamentava dell'acquisto di Higuain perchè troppo costoso per un vecchio di 30 anni. Ormai non mi sorprende più niente.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> per la felicità dei "compriamo due giocatori a 50 milioni" non arriverà niente di tutto ciò. E noi continueremo ad arrivare sesti.
> 
> Ma tanto ricordo che qui dentro c'era gente che si lamentava dell'acquisto di Higuain perchè troppo costoso per un vecchio di 30 anni. Ormai non mi sorprende più niente.



Contenti loro, contenti tutti. Come dovremmo arrivare in Champions con Gattuso e questa rosa scarsa e corta vorrei saperlo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Mamma mia che tranvata si beccheranno sti gufi


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> Mamma mia che tranvata si beccheranno sto gufi



Oppure tutti coloro che ci credono fermamente all'arrivo di Milinkovic-Savic. Solo il tempo potrà dirlo, la realtà è che manca veramente poco a fine mercato e questa operazione se si chiudesse avrebbe veramente del clamoroso ma i media sono occupati solo di Juventus A-Juventus B e di quanto è fantastico Ronaldo.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Agosto 2018)

Mi sembra tanto la telenovela Aubameyang dell'anno scorso


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> per la felicità dei "compriamo due giocatori a 50 milioni" non arriverà niente di tutto ciò. E noi continueremo ad arrivare sesti.
> 
> Ma tanto ricordo che qui dentro c'era gente che si lamentava dell'acquisto di Higuain perchè troppo costoso per un vecchio di 30 anni. Ormai non mi sorprende più niente.



Mi hai convinto.

Prendiamo a 120 milioni SMS
Poi a 50 Martial
Poi a 40 Rabiot

Ciao ciao Uefa

))

Il discorso è, se abbiamo soldi infiniti e nessuna regola da seguire smetterei di guardare il costo dei giocatori, tanto son soldi altrui.

Ma se per avere SMS devo smembrare la squadra cedendo 2-3 titolari e in più dando vagonate di milioni che incideranno anche sui futuri bilanci io ci penserei un attimo.

Qua sembra che stiamo prendendo le ciliegine ma dando via la torta.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi sembra tanto la telenovela Aubameyang dell'anno scorso



Con gli "Intel insider" che lo vedevano ovunque. Stessa solfa.


----------



## Freddiedevil (13 Agosto 2018)

Leggo sempre più di gente che si esalta o si deprime alla prima notizia. C'è da star calmi, per me stanno provando a prenderlo e potrebbe arrivare. Ma se anche non arrivasse SMS, qualcosa la faremo


----------



## Garrincha (13 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> Io non ci credo ma ritengo legittima la mia domanda visto che si è detto quello che era già stato riportato 3-4 ore fa, ho anche sentito Sportmediaset e hanno riportato la solita offerta dicendo che però è quasi impossibile, non è cambiato nulla da stamattina quindi...



Più passa il tempo meno è fattibile, ci sono le liste uefa da presentare e Lotito qualcosa dovrà farla sul mercato se cede Savic, non penso sia un'operazione da ultimo giorno


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## LadyRoss (13 Agosto 2018)

E in tutto questo, Perinetti a Casa Milan, se parte anche Bertolacci (che per lo meno fa numero) il centrocampo è sempre più corto....
Qualcosa e forse più di qualcosa va fatto per forza.....


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Garrincha ha scritto:


> Più passa il tempo meno è fattibile, ci sono le liste uefa da presentare e Lotito qualcosa dovrà farla sul mercato se cede Savic, non penso sia un'operazione da ultimo giorno



Ma per me parlo arabo… alle 9 di mattina sono state riportate le stesse notizie e poi alle 13 vengono riportate di nuovo come se fosse cambiato qualcosa...capisco che mancano pochi giorni ma mica per questo è cambiato qualcosa dalle 9 alle 13, soprattutto se poi le notizie sono sempre quelle, capirei se prima avessero detto che è fatta e ora che è impossibile...


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Io voglio crederci ora e quantomeno fino a fine calciomercato.


----------



## MrPeppez (13 Agosto 2018)

Dunque se si rompe Biglia gioca Mauri?


----------



## Il Rosso e il Nero (13 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mi sembra tanto la telenovela Aubameyang dell'anno scorso



Esatto. E comunque la squadra attuale non è da quarto posto, e con tutto il bene che voglio a Gattuso, non credo che riuscirà a farla rendere oltre le sue possibilità


----------



## Igor91 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



Per me arriva. Sensazioni.


----------



## dottor Totem (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



Ok, ma a centrocampo rimaniamo numericamente incompleti. Bakayoko non è una mezzala e col passare del tempo nemmeno Kessie lo sembra, o hanno deciso di giocare a 2 ma a quel punto saremmo corti davanti.


----------



## Roten1896 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



non si prenderà Savic

ma dopo la partenza di Locatelli qualcuno a cc (non di prim'ordine ovviamente) dovrebbe arrivare


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

MrPeppez ha scritto:


> Dunque se si rompe Biglia gioca Mauri?



Già, ma lotteremo per il quarto posto, arrivasse un esterno di riserva tipo Piazon e se la Juventus dovesse sbagliare stagione chissà...


----------



## Beppe85 (13 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Per me arriva. Sensazioni.



Ti dirò... razionalmente non ci credo moltissimo ma... ho anche io sta sensazione... poi magari non arriva ma... se ne parla tanto, leo ha detto chiaramente e in più occasioni che sms sarebbe il primo acquisto che farebbe per la sua squadra, oggi si parlava di lotito disponibile ad accettare il prestito con diritto... ripeto razionalmente nn ci credo e nn mi illudo ma... ho la sensazione che si farà


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Per me c'è sempre (savic o non savic) un grosso ostacolo: il manico


----------



## Comic Sans (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



Io spero che nessuno ci soffi Rabiot e che arrivi lui + un esterno qualsiasi, quello che volete. Per me il problema vero è lì in mezzo al campo.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Igor91 ha scritto:


> Per me arriva. Sensazioni.



Arriva arriva


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Comic Sans ha scritto:


> Io spero che nessuno ci soffi Rabiot e che arrivi lui + un esterno qualsiasi, quello che volete. Per me il problema vero è lì in mezzo al campo.



Concordo Rabiot...... + Savic ovviamente


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabregas-bis


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Fabregas-bis



Altri tempi, altra gestione, altra società


----------



## Davidoff (13 Agosto 2018)

Comunque se abbiamo fatto l'offerta 40 + 60 + 2 contropartite e rischia di saltare perché Lotito vuole solo cash siamo proprio fessi. A sto punto facciamo sti 40 + 80 e amen, tanto verranno spalmati su più bilanci e comunque potremo rivendere Bonaventura per fare plusvalenza.


----------



## Aron (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html




azz


----------



## Memories of the Time (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> per la felicità dei "compriamo due giocatori a 50 milioni" non arriverà niente di tutto ciò. E noi continueremo ad arrivare sesti.
> 
> Ma tanto ricordo che qui dentro c'era gente che si lamentava dell'acquisto di Higuain perchè troppo costoso per un vecchio di 30 anni. Ormai non mi sorprende più niente.



Che c'entra il discorso di chi diceva di preferire due giocatori da 50 milioni....


----------



## impero rossonero (13 Agosto 2018)

arriva sicuro...alla faccia vostra....


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

Partiamo da un bilancio a -70 ma chi volete che arrivi?


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Agosto 2018)

È già nostro.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un bilancio a -70 ma chi volete che arrivi?



Sicuro sia -70 ?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html


Tra poco finirà il mercato e vedremo la fine di questa bufala...


----------



## Raryof (13 Agosto 2018)

Non ho capito, il secondo fondo più potente d'America manda degli emissari a Cortina da Lotito per farsi dire che per Savic vogliono solo cash? questo considerando che il centrocampo attuale è una roba da Giannino come poche, neanche Galliani riuscirebbe a presentarsi al via con cotanti scarsoni e senza un'idea precisa su come schierarci.
Portare certe trattative fino a 3 giorni dalla chiusura non ha molto senso se ciò che ti aspetti è un no, se poi hanno deciso che sfumati alcuni giocatori siamo competitivi così perché Bonaventura è un top guai a toccarlo allora si arriva sesti anche l'anno prossimo.


----------



## goleador 70 (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un bilancio a -70 ma chi volete che arrivi?



aspetta però, parti da un -70 avendo pagato sull'unghia i 38 di Silva, i 24 di Conti, i 22 di Calhanoglu, i 17 di Biglia, i 18 di Musacchio, i 15 di Rodriguez ecc ecc. 

Siamo arrivati a quelle cifre tra ammortamenti vari, cosa che quest'anno abbiamo sfoltito profondamente cedendo appunto molti di quegli esuberi. 

Quest'anno abbiamo dovuto riscattare Kalinic andato subito in uscita, e Borini che anche sta andando in uscita. 

Kessie se ne parla il prossimo anno.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Partiamo da un bilancio a -70 ma chi volete che arrivi?



Già. A me sembra che qui si sragioni, come se gestire una società sia roba da foglio di carta e calcolatrice ... compri qui, vendi là. E' proprio facile parlare e basta, nemmeno un mese fa non sapevamo neanche chi era il proprietario. E poi sembra che esista solo MSavic, chiunque altro è automaticamente un mediocre. Come mai la Lazio non ha ancora vinto niente allora? E se poi questo fa come Kessie o Biglia o Kalinic, che hanno disilluso, chi se le prende la responsabilità? Ragazzi, datevi una regolata, una cosa è sognare una evento improbabile ma fattibile, una cosa è sognare un evento obiettivamente impossibile da realizzare per come siamo messi. Fare all-in su questo è un gran bel rischio. Poi spero di essere smentito, ci mancherebbe.


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

ispanicojon7 ha scritto:


> Sicuro sia -70 ?



In effetti -75 a ricordanza che sommato agli esercizi precedenti ....
Quello di quest'anno per 8/12 non credo possa essere troppo diverso.
Dunque a logica il mercato dovrebbe lasciare un saldo positivo entrate uscite.
Spero di sbagliarmi.


----------



## Igor91 (13 Agosto 2018)

Beppe85 ha scritto:


> Ti dirò... razionalmente non ci credo moltissimo ma... ho anche io sta sensazione... poi magari non arriva ma... se ne parla tanto, leo ha detto chiaramente e in più occasioni che sms sarebbe il primo acquisto che farebbe per la sua squadra, oggi si parlava di lotito disponibile ad accettare il prestito con diritto... ripeto razionalmente nn ci credo e nn mi illudo ma... ho la sensazione che si farà



Anche io ho addosso questo strano ottimismo... Speriamo.
Se non arriva sono contento lo stesso, abbiamo Gonzalo e Bakayoko è un grande centrocampista per me. Una stagione sbagliata a 22 anni non cancella il talento.


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> aspetta però, parti da un -70 avendo pagato sull'unghia i 38 di Silva, i 24 di Conti, i 22 di Calhanoglu, i 17 di Biglia, i 18 di Musacchio, i 15 di Rodriguez ecc ecc.
> 
> Siamo arrivati a quelle cifre tra ammortamenti vari, cosa che quest'anno abbiamo sfoltito profondamente cedendo appunto molti di quegli esuberi.
> 
> ...



Ciao,
dicevo che avendo il bilancio sull'anno solare (ancora) abbiamo 8/12 di questi ammortamenti (e di ingaggio) ancora sul groppone (è agosto) ed in parte le minusvalenze di cessione alla Kalinic. Questo per dire che i benefici veri li vedremo nel 2019.
Vediamo.

ps. dimenticavo magari la liquidazione di 10m di Fassone


----------



## Ambrole (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> per la felicità dei "compriamo due giocatori a 50 milioni" non arriverà niente di tutto ciò. E noi continueremo ad arrivare sesti.
> 
> Ma tanto ricordo che qui dentro c'era gente che si lamentava dell'acquisto di Higuain perchè troppo costoso per un vecchio di 30 anni. Ormai non mi sorprende più niente.



Esatto continueremo ad arrivare sesto, in più, abbiamo speso una montagna di soldi per un giocatore trentenne rinunciando ad investire quei soldi su un paio di giocatori più futuribili. Non sarebbe stato meglio arrivare settimi con un bilancio più leggero e avendo puntato su giovani rivalutabioi, piuttosto che arrivare quinti o sesti con un giocatore in là con gli anni, con mega ingaggio che ti resta sul groppone e quindi ti impedisce anche nei prossimi anni di avere a disposizione risorse economiche che sarebbero state importanti???? Proprio perché non basterà a portarci in Champions, l acquisto di higuain è assurdo e inspiegabile, a meno che non arrivino altri due big, a quel punto higuain ha un senso perché saremmo in corsa per la Champions


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

Memories of the Time ha scritto:


> Che c'entra il discorso di chi diceva di preferire due giocatori da 50 milioni....



Mah, infatti, delirio puro.
Ormai da sto Savic dobbiamo aspettarci, se arriva, che moltiplichi il pane e il pesce e trasformi l'acqua in vino


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto continueremo ad arrivare sesto, in più, abbiamo speso una montagna di soldi per un giocatore trentenne rinunciando ad investire quei soldi su un paio di giocatori più futuribili. Non sarebbe stato meglio arrivare settimi con un bilancio più leggero e avendo puntato su giovani rivalutabioi, piuttosto che arrivare quinti o sesti con un giocatore in là con gli anni, con mega ingaggio che ti resta sul groppone e quindi ti impedisce anche nei prossimi anni di avere a disposizione risorse economiche che sarebbero state importanti???? Proprio perché non basterà a portarci in Champions, l acquisto di higuain è assurdo e inspiegabile, a meno che non arrivino altri due big, a quel punto higuain ha un senso perché saremmo in corsa per la Champions



Considera una buona metà di forum odia i prospetti e vuole campioni.
Higuain nasce dall'addio di Bonucci, vecchio per vecchio prendo il bomber più prolifico della storia no?
Posso firmarti che se non fosse stato per l'addio di Bonucci e CR7 alla Juve non avresti mai visto Higuain a Milanello, ma nemmeno Cavani.


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2018)

Come scritto questa mattina, resto convinto che, per vari motivi, oggi sia il giorno definitivo. E per adesso sembra definitivo in negativo


----------



## Lineker10 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ambrole ha scritto:


> Esatto continueremo ad arrivare sesto, in più, abbiamo speso una montagna di soldi per un giocatore trentenne rinunciando ad investire quei soldi su un paio di giocatori più futuribili. Non sarebbe stato meglio arrivare settimi con un bilancio più leggero e avendo puntato su giovani rivalutabioi, piuttosto che arrivare quinti o sesti con un giocatore in là con gli anni, con mega ingaggio che ti resta sul groppone e quindi ti impedisce anche nei prossimi anni di avere a disposizione risorse economiche che sarebbero state importanti???? Proprio perché non basterà a portarci in Champions, l acquisto di higuain è assurdo e inspiegabile, a meno che non arrivino altri due big, a quel punto higuain ha un senso perché saremmo in corsa per la Champions



No ma infatti... Codesto pare un concetto troppo complicato da capire.

Comunque il Pipita non ci resterà sul groppone perché dovesse fare una buona stagione personale ma arrivare quinti o sesti ci scommetto che l'anno prossimo se ne andrebbe. Higuain che gioca per il sesto posto significa non conoscere Higuain


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

Comunque qua si ragiona un po' come se ci fossero da scegliere i passeggeri di una 5cento, scende uno monta un altro, il cd spazio salariale.
Qua il problema è il serbatoio vuoto e che per tornare a casa tocca mettere in folle in discesa e piegassi.
Altro che SMS


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Agosto 2018)

Freddiedevil ha scritto:


> Leggo sempre più di gente che si esalta o si deprime alla prima notizia. C'è da star calmi, per me stanno provando a prenderlo e potrebbe arrivare. Ma se anche non arrivasse SMS, qualcosa la faremo



+1


----------



## pazzomania (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



Non ci ho mai creduto troppo.

Certo un bell' azzardo, è più facile scenda dalla valutazione di 120 milioni, piuttosto che arrivi a 200.

Oltretutto sarà felicissimo di continuare a guadagnare 1/3 di quanto avrebbe preso in un Milan qualunque.... detto questo tanti saluti, datemi un esterno molto buono, un centrocampista davvero buono, e arriviamo quarti in carrozza anche senza Sms.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Savic non solo sarebbe un favoloso upgrade per la squadra, ma anche un ottimo investimento perchè se solo conferma quanto fatto con la Lazio il prossimo anno di sicuro le big europee busserebbero al Milan con offerte superiori ai 150


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Savic non solo sarebbe un favoloso upgrade per la squadra, ma anche un ottimo investimento perchè se solo conferma quanto fatto con la Lazio il prossimo anno di sicuro le big europee busserebbero al Milan con offerte superiori ai 150



Il miglior investimento possibile che potrebbe fare Elliott sul piano tecnico.


----------



## MissRossonera (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



Ma va,non l'avrei mai detto...Apprezzo chi sogna,ma poi bisogna svegliarsi.


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



In arrivo adeguamento di stipendio per Savic.


----------



## Kayl (13 Agosto 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> In arrivo adeguamento di stipendio per Savic.



e a quanto ammonta l'adeguamento di ingaggio per un giocatore di 120 milioni?


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> e a quanto ammonta l'adeguamento di ingaggio per un giocatore di 120 milioni?



Si dice 3.5 milioni netti annui. Guadagnerà quanto Montolivo lol


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Kayl ha scritto:


> e a quanto ammonta l'adeguamento di ingaggio per un giocatore di 120 milioni?



Chiederà 6/7M, Lotito non glieli darà e lo venderanno l'anno prossimo per 70/80M


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragnet_7 ha scritto:


> Si dice 3.5 milioni netti annui. Guadagnerà quanto Montolivo lol


accetterà sicuramente


----------



## MasterGorgo (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> Tutte le news precedenti sull'incontro di Cortina QUI -) http://www.milanworld.net/m-savic-milan-incontro-cortina-ma-vt66444.html



Se Lotito accetta jack + 40 e DR a 60 (che noi poi spalmeremo sugli anni di contratto)....


----------



## Clarenzio (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> Chiederà 6/7M, Lotito non glieli darà e lo venderanno l'anno prossimo per 70/80M



Esattamente.


----------



## EmmePi (13 Agosto 2018)

Daje che arrivaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

EmmePi ha scritto:


> Daje che arrivaaaaaaaaaa



è bello che te ne esci ogni tanto con ste esultanze a random


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".*


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Che poi basti pensare che per Higuain costato 54 diciamo ci è voluta una settimana per definire il tutto, qua che sarebbero più di 100 milioni hai 4 giorni, è fuori tempo massimo


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> *Considera una buona metà di forum odia i prospetti e vuole campioni.*
> Higuain nasce dall'addio di Bonucci, vecchio per vecchio prendo il bomber più prolifico della storia no?
> Posso firmarti che se non fosse stato per l'addio di Bonucci e CR7 alla Juve non avresti mai visto Higuain a Milanello, ma nemmeno Cavani.


Personalmente non è che odio i prospetti ma...

Sono anni che andiamo avanti a prospetti ''futuribili''...ma siamo sempre fermi al punto di partenza...non riusciamo a schiodarci dal sesto posto...
A questo punto preferisco puntare su Higuain sapendo che l'investimento su di lui è a perdere...almeno ci provo...

So che è impossibile mettere tutti d'accordo perchè ognuno ha le proprie idee...ma almeno prendiamo una decisione su quello che deve essere il risultato finale...
Se vogliamo una squadra futuribile allora armiamoci di pazienza ed accettiamo un sesto posto come ''prezzo'' da pagare...
Se invece vogliamo (almeno tentare) di migliorare il piazzamento finale la strada migliore è quella di ''buttare'' i soldi con giocatori come Higuain...


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".*



Mettetevi il cuore in pace, ci abbiamo provato ma non arriva


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> accetterà sicuramente



se non accetta ha tutto da perderci. Ha rinnovato lo scorso anno fino al 2022, avendo un contratto ancora lungo la scelta è rimanere guadagnando una miseria, o rinnovare guadagnando una cifra maggiore.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Mettetevi il cuore in pace, ci abbiamo provato ma non arriva



sì ma a questo punto bisogna in ogni caso prendere un paio di giocatori (mezzala di qualità + esterno), altrimenti di palloni giocabili ad Higuain gliene arrivano mezzo a partita, a dir tanto


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> sì ma a questo punto bisogna in ogni caso prendere un paio di giocatori (mezzala di qualità + esterno), altrimenti di palloni giocabili ad Higuain gliene arrivano mezzo a partita, a dir tanto



Senza dubbio...virare immediatamente su altro (anche se spero vivamente si siano gia preparati strade alternative)


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".*



Pasqaulin che ne sa


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".*



Interessante come motivazione...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Interessante come motivazione...



Forse molta gente non ha capito chi è Elliot...


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

*La Scala, presidente dei piccoli azionisiti, ad RMC Sport:"Il Milan si può permettere benissimo Milnikovic Savic. Lotito ci sta seriamente pensando, anche scottato dal caso De Vrij che l'ha visto sconfitto".*


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La Scala, presidente dei piccoli azionisiti, ad RMC Sport:"Il Milan si può permettere benissimo Milnikovic Savic. Lotito ci sta seriamente pensando, anche scottato dal caso De Vrij che l'ha visto sconfitto".*



Grande Avvocato!!!


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La Scala, presidente dei piccoli azionisiti, ad RMC Sport:"Il Milan si può permettere benissimo Milnikovic Savic. Lotito ci sta seriamente pensando, anche scottato dal caso De Vrij che l'ha visto sconfitto".*



L'altro giorno era fatta. Oggi ci sta pensando?


----------



## uolfetto (13 Agosto 2018)

Old.Memories.73 ha scritto:


> Personalmente non è che odio i prospetti ma...
> 
> Sono anni che andiamo avanti a prospetti ''futuribili''...ma siamo sempre fermi al punto di partenza...non riusciamo a schiodarci dal sesto posto...
> A questo punto preferisco puntare su Higuain sapendo che l'investimento su di lui è a perdere...almeno ci provo...
> ...



veramente una politica che punta completamente sui prospetti futuribili non è mai stata fatta al milan. forse abbiamo iniziato lo scorso mercato e questo ma con una versione un po' a metà strada tra i prospetti e il tentativo di agganciare la champions. rischiando di non portare a compimento nessuna delle due cose.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La Scala, presidente dei piccoli azionisiti, ad RMC Sport:"Il Milan si può permettere benissimo Milnikovic Savic. Lotito ci sta seriamente pensando, anche scottato dal caso De Vrij che l'ha visto sconfitto".*



Se solo non fosse che non sa nulla.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".*



Vuol dire che sono state fatte offerte pur non potendo permettercelo? Elliott, e ripeto Elliott, a sto punto è peggio dei cinesi!


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno era fatta. Oggi ci sta pensando?


No, lui disse la stessa cosa di oggi. Poi disse che SECONDO LUI era fatta


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno era fatta. Oggi ci sta pensando?



Sì, tutti i grandi ottimsti e veggenti stanno pian piano facendo piccoli passi indietro


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La Scala, presidente dei piccoli azionisiti, ad RMC Sport:"Il Milan si può permettere benissimo Milnikovic Savic. Lotito ci sta seriamente pensando, anche scottato dal caso De Vrij che l'ha visto sconfitto".*



Eh beh. Dire non possiamo permettercelo non ha senso. Che sarebbe venuto a fare il top management di Elliott a parlare con Lotito? Sanno già benissimo quanto costa Milinkovic-Savic.


----------



## Ragnet_7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La Scala, presidente dei piccoli azionisiti, ad RMC Sport:"Il Milan si può permettere benissimo Milnikovic Savic. Lotito ci sta seriamente pensando, anche scottato dal caso De Vrij che l'ha visto sconfitto".*



Non ne posso più. Non vedo l'ora finisca sto mercato, almeno non dovrò sentire parlare ad ogni ora di Milinkovic.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Vuol dire che sono state fatte offerte pur non potendo permettercelo? Elliott, e ripeto Elliott, a sto punto è peggio dei cinesi!



Ma sai chi è Elliot?!?!?!?


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *La Scala, presidente dei piccoli azionisiti, ad RMC Sport:"Il Milan si può permettere benissimo Milnikovic Savic. Lotito ci sta seriamente pensando, anche scottato dal caso De Vrij che l'ha visto sconfitto".*



Fin quando leo non si muoverà per un altro campione io nel 'miraggio-serbo' ci credo.
Il mercato in uscita non può essere un caso.....


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".*



Forse il senso è non se lo può permettere "alle condizioni che pretende" Lotito, ovvero immagino molto più cash subito.


----------



## Old.Memories.73 (13 Agosto 2018)

uolfetto ha scritto:


> veramente una politica che punta completamente sui prospetti futuribili non è mai stata fatta al milan. forse abbiamo iniziato lo scorso mercato e questo ma con una versione un po' a metà strada tra i prospetti e il tentativo di agganciare la champions. rischiando di non portare a compimento nessuna delle due cose.


Vero...
Il mio più che altro era un paragone tra A. Silva ed Higuain...
La prima strada abbiamo visto che non porta da nessuna parte...
Tentiamo con la seconda...a mio parere quella giusta...


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

L'estate di 16 anni fa successe la stessa cosa con sandro nesta da roma, professione fenomeno : nessuno ne parlava, solo qualche pazzo sui primi forum ci credeva e si sognava tra voci, pettegolezzi e piccoli dettagli ai quali attaccarsi.
Non dimenticherò mai quel 31-8 del 2002 passato con le radioline a mare....


----------



## corvorossonero (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno era fatta. Oggi ci sta pensando?



La Scalaahahhahahahah....
ormai sono tutti insider.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

7vinte ha scritto:


> Ma sai chi è Elliot?!?!?!?



Easy, ero ironico


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'estate di 16 anni fa successe la stessa cosa con sandro nesta da roma, professione fenomeno : nessuno ne parlava, solo qualche pazzo sui primi forum ci credeva e si sognava tra voci, pettegolezzi e piccoli dettagli ai quali attaccarsi.
> Non dimenticherò mai quel 31-8 del 2002 passato con le radioline a mare....



.


----------



## Nevergiveup (13 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Fin quando leo non si muoverà per un altro campione io nel 'miraggio-serbo' ci credo.
> Il mercato in uscita non può essere un caso.....



Esatto, troppo silenzio...non esce nessun altro nome ed è palese che con le uscite che si stanno ultimando siamo numericamente in deficit. Lo stiamo trattando e già questa è una grande notizia. L'altro giorno ho scommesso 100€ con mio fratello che avremmo comprato 3 giocatori da qui a fine mercato: Bakayoko, SMS e uno tra Martial e Depay. Il primo è arrivato....portiamo pazienza.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Easy, ero ironico



Ah ok


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> L'altro giorno era fatta. Oggi ci sta pensando?



Se ci si soffermasse maggiormente a leggere per interezza l'intero messaggio anzichè riportare le prime righe, magari si capirebbe che si fosse trattato di una boutade.
Affermò che, facendo una battuta, secondo lui la trattativa fosse già stata conclusa e che Lotito avrebbe acconsentito a cedere il giocatore all'ultimo giorno solamente per evitare di comprare il sostituto.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Se ci si soffermasse maggiormente a leggere per interezza l'intero messaggio, magari si capirebbe che si fosse trattato di una boutade.
> Affermò che, facendo una battuta, secondo lui la trattativa fosse già stata conclusa e che Lotito avrebbe acconsentito a cedere il giocatore all'ultimo giorno solamente per evitare di comprare il sostituto.



Esatto


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

*Intanto, giusto per mettere un pò più di benzina sul fuoco, sia Milinkovic che Romagnoli si trovano nello stesso posto, ossia a Palmarola.*


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Intanto, giusto per mettere un pò più di benzina sul fuoco, sia Milinkovic che Romagnoli si trovano nello stesso posto, ossia a Palmarola.



Lo sta convincendo


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2018)

Bah, per me si fa senza problemi. Per quanto Lotirchio sia un matto quando si devono fare le trattative di mercato, con 100 mln sul piatto difficilmente si tira indietro.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

Ecthelion ha scritto:


> Forse il senso è non se lo può permettere "alle condizioni che pretende" Lotito, ovvero immagino molto più cash subito.



Ragazzi ma è una semplice opinione di Pasqualin, PASQUALIN !


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> L'estate di 16 anni fa successe la stessa cosa con sandro nesta da roma, professione fenomeno : nessuno ne parlava, solo qualche pazzo sui primi forum ci credeva e si sognava tra voci, pettegolezzi e piccoli dettagli ai quali attaccarsi.
> Non dimenticherò mai quel 31-8 del 2002 passato con le radioline a mare....



Ricordo benissimo quel estate dove Sandrone non voleva lasciare la Lazio, ricordo aveva già rifiutato la Juventus..

Vabbe se son rose fioriranno e sognare non è un peccato almeno no per chi non ha paura... e io onestamente sogno Milinkovic-Savic con la 7 di Sheva da almeno 1 anni.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma è una semplice opinione di Pasqualin, PASQUALIN !



.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma è una semplice opinione di Pasqualin, PASQUALIN !



.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Ricordo benissimo quel estate dove Sandrone non voleva lasciare la Lazio, ricordo aveva già rifiutato la Juventus..
> 
> Vabbe se son rose fioriranno e sognare non è un peccato almeno no per chi non ha paura... e io onestamente sogno Milinkovic-Savic con la 7 di Sheva da almeno 1 anni.



La venti del primo Seedorf


----------



## ARKANA (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".*



io queste dichiarazioni oltre che trovarle irritanti le trovo anche offensive, ma come si permette di dire che non ce lo possiamo permettere? manco fosse in società


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

kYMERA ha scritto:


> Bah, per me si fa senza problemi. Per quanto Lotirchio sia un matto quando si devono fare le trattative di mercato, con 100 mln sul piatto difficilmente si tira indietro.



Quello che sostengo da giorni .

Se l’offerta è vera e vicina ai 100 accetterà. Puoi fare il duro con Biglia e Oddo e puoi fare i giochi con i Cinesi e i suoi amici pirla, ma se veramente ha avuto un incontro con Elliot accetterà perché ha molti più affari in ballo che non si limitano al solo calcio.

Se e ripeto SE, l offerta è veramente quella e veramente si è visto con Elliot


----------



## Ecthelion (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma è una semplice opinione di Pasqualin, PASQUALIN !



Certo! Cercavo solo di immaginare il senso della SUA opinione, senza farla mia.


----------



## Rambo cica (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'agente Pasqualin, a RMC, Milinkovic Savic resterà alla Lazio perchè "Il Milan non se lo può permettere".*



mi sa che pasqualin rappresenti solo se stesso
di chi è l'agente? mi sa che l'ultimo giocatore suo assistito ha smesso da 10 anni di giocare 
ora mi sembra sia solo opinionista televisivo


----------



## __king george__ (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Intanto, giusto per mettere un pò più di benzina sul fuoco, sia Milinkovic che Romagnoli si trovano nello stesso posto, ossia a Palmarola.



finirà che sarà Romagnoli ad andare alla lazio...


----------



## Pamparulez2 (13 Agosto 2018)

Chi è il procuratore di Savic?! Neanche mezza dichiarazione per smentire o tirare la volata ad un rinnovo a cifre alte...


----------



## Baratti89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Rambo cica ha scritto:


> mi sa che pasqualin rappresenti solo se stesso
> di chi è l'agente? mi sa che l'ultimo giocatore suo assistito ha smesso da 10 anni di giocare
> ora mi sembra sia solo opinionista televisivo



Giovinco, Consigli, Criscito, Masiello e Bocchetti, quelli più conosciuti.

Cmq viene a farci i conti in tasca?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Chi è il procuratore di Savic?! Neanche mezza dichiarazione per smentire o tirare la volata ad un rinnovo a cifre alte...



Kezman.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Chi è il procuratore di Savic?! Neanche mezza dichiarazione per smentire o tirare la volata ad un rinnovo a cifre alte...



Anche li. Il Milan a quanto leggiamo gli farebbe un contratto da 4/5 milioni , come giustifichi tu Lotito a Sms che lo tieni e gli rinnovi a 3/3,5 ? 

Ripeto per l ultima volta , o è tutta una messa in scena o viene al Milan . Non rinuncia a 100 MILIONI per poi sperare forse di prenderne 110/120 il prossimo anno con il rischio di far la fine di Belotti. 

Lotirchio è tirchio ma non scemo


----------



## numero 3 (13 Agosto 2018)

Pamparulez2 ha scritto:


> Chi è il procuratore di Savic?! Neanche mezza dichiarazione per smentire o tirare la volata ad un rinnovo a cifre alte...



Mateja Kezman attaccante ex Chelsea e Fejenoord se non ricordo male..
Uno alla Inzaghi


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Intanto, giusto per mettere un pò più di benzina sul fuoco, sia Milinkovic che Romagnoli si trovano nello stesso posto, ossia a Palmarola.*



.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Anche li. Il Milan a quanto leggiamo gli farebbe un contratto da 4/5 milioni , come giustifichi tu Lotito a Sms che lo tieni e gli rinnovi a 3/3,5 ?
> 
> Ripeto per l ultima volta , o è tutta una messa in scena o viene al Milan . Non rinuncia a 100 MILIONI per poi sperare forse di prenderne 110/120 il prossimo anno con il rischio di far la fine di Belotti.
> 
> Lotirchio è tirchio ma non scemo



Lollo, onestamente, per essere una messa in scena ormai si stanno esponendo un po tutti.. 
Sembra quasi di rivedere il film di Ronaldo alla juve, nessuno ci credeva, ma piano piano..


----------



## 1972 (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Quello che sostengo da giorni .
> 
> Se l’offerta è vera e vicina ai 100 accetterà. Puoi fare il duro con Biglia e Oddo e puoi fare i giochi con i Cinesi e i suoi amici pirla, ma se veramente ha avuto un incontro con Elliot accetterà perché ha molti più affari in ballo che non si limitano al solo calcio.
> 
> Se e ripeto SE, l offerta è veramente quella e veramente si è visto con Elliot



che affari intrattiene lotito con elliot?


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

tonilovin93 ha scritto:


> Lollo, onestamente, per essere una messa in scena ormai si stanno esponendo un po tutti..
> Sembra quasi di rivedere il film di Ronaldo alla juve, nessuno ci credeva, ma piano piano..



Non lo so, io continuo a incrociare le dita ma la vedo una cosa talmente impossibile che non voglio rimanerci male.


----------



## LadyRoss (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> .



Sembrerebbe che anche José mauri e Calhanoglu siano a palmarola....così ho letto almeno...


----------



## kipstar (13 Agosto 2018)

manca veramente poco....
ripeto quello che mi dico da un po'....o c'è già qualcosa di fortemente imbastito oppure non si fa nulla. per me c'è il 10% di possibilità ad oggi.....


----------



## Roccoro (13 Agosto 2018)

Ora anche il Sun ha fatto un articolo, riportando quello di Calciomercato.com....All'appello manca solo Di Marzio e deve parlare entro stasera....IO CI CREDO!


----------



## Mirk (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Mic (13 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sembrerebbe che anche José mauri e Calhanoglu siano a palmarola....così ho letto almeno...



Non illudiamoci, non è per noi.
Comunque sia jose che hakan sono lì ma sarà solo un caso, saranno amici.
Si spiegano in questo senso anche i like


----------



## LadyRoss (13 Agosto 2018)

Mirk ha scritto:


> Mamma mia come trollano
> 
> Romagnoli e Milinkovic Savic sono nel giorno di riposo sulla stessa isola a Palmarola nel mar Tirreno e a distanza di qualche minuto hanno postato la foto dall'isola. ....stardi



C’è n’È anche una di José mauri con Calhanoglu....sembrerebbe stesso posto....


----------



## LadyRoss (13 Agosto 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Non illudiamoci, non è per noi.
> Comunque sia jose che hakan sono lì ma sarà solo un caso, saranno amici.
> Si spiegano in questo senso anche i like



Penso anche io...anche se il mare è grande....


----------



## Nils (13 Agosto 2018)

Raga un pò di razionalità,
siamo a lunedi, il mercato chiude venerdi, ma c'è di mezzo ferragosto,
Leo è tranquillamente spaparanzato in ufficio a parlare del prestito di Lapadula (?),

Perfino Galliani a questo punto avrebbe iniziato a entrare in panico, sapendo che la squadra è sicuramente incompleta,

Comunque sia gli acquisti dall'estero necessitano di qualche giorno per essere conclusi senza sorprese,
mentre per quelli Italiani i nostri operatori ci hanno abituato a lanciare i contratti da sopra la porta nell'ultimo minuto.

Ergo molto probabilmente l'acquisto arriverà dall'Italia, a meno che non si muova qualcosa domani,

pertanto le tracce portano a Gomez (10%) Berardi (20%) Chiesa (20%) però strano nessuno ne parli, nemmeno come indiscrezione, qualcosa filtra sempre.

Resta un altro 50% di probabilità, chissa a chi penso


----------



## Capitan T (13 Agosto 2018)

.
[MENTION=3901]Capitan T[/MENTION] lascia stare queste robe.

Le news solo da fonti ammesse.


----------



## Capitan T (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Capitan T (13 Agosto 2018)

Anche il Sun ora ha ripreso la notizia dell'offerta.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Raga un pò di razionalità,
> siamo a lunedi, il mercato chiude venerdi, ma c'è di mezzo ferragosto,
> Leo è tranquillamente spaparanzato in ufficio a parlare del prestito di Lapadula (?),
> 
> ...



Ma va.
Quei 3 non li prendiamo di sicuro.

Il tempo stringe, mi sa che a centrocampo non si fa più nulla.
Speriamo in un bel colpo in avanti.

Anche a me piacerebbe Milinkovic, eh! Ma mi sembra inverosimile con l'Uefa che ci sta addosso.

Qualche settimana fa tutti a dare dell'idiota a Fassone per il mercato dispendioso e ora gran parte degli utenti chiede un colpo costosissimo.
Spero solo ci sia un piano B, non Milinkovic o niente.


----------



## Mic (13 Agosto 2018)

LadyRoss ha scritto:


> Sembrerebbe che anche José mauri e Calhanoglu siano a palmarola....così ho letto almeno...



Sia romagnoli che savic scrivono sul post “day off”.


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Sia romagnoli che savic scrivono sul post “day off”.



Il capitano non può pigliarci per il deretano, non può!!!!!!
Tutta questa amicizia poi è esplosa proprio ora????


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Il capitano non può pigliarci per il deretano, non può!!!!!!
> Tutta questa amicizia poi è esplosa proprio ora????


ma infatti è ridicola sta cosa dio mio...lo sai benissimo com'è la situazione cristo sei pure capitano...o è tutto già fatto o sei un povero demente...cioè proprio ora devi farti vedere con quello??...ma 6 serio??


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2018)

Mic ha scritto:


> Sia romagnoli che savic scrivono sul post “day off”.



Ragazzi, non per dire eh, ma si può anche essere amici, non è che per forza devono essere indizi...


----------



## robs91 (13 Agosto 2018)

Stiamo discutendo da giorni di una fake trattativa poichè un presunto insider pelato ne ha parlato su twitter,assurdo.Sia chiaro non mi riferisco al forum che giustamente riporta tutte le notizie,ma parlo in generale.

Sul calciomercato ormai io penso che se Di Marzio non dice nulla su una trattativa,significa che non esiste nulla.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non per dire eh, ma si può anche essere amici, non è che per forza devono essere indizi...



.


----------



## Mirk (13 Agosto 2018)

Hellscream ha scritto:


> Ragazzi, non per dire eh, ma si può anche essere amici, non è che per forza devono essere indizi...



Ma tu sei responsabile della vita di milioni di milanisti, non puoi far postare a distanza di pochi minuti le foto dove sei in compagnia di Savic, altrimenti partono le ambulanze


----------



## diavoloINme (13 Agosto 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Stiamo discutendo da giorni di una fake trattativa poichè un presunto insider pelato ne ha parlato su twitter,assurdo.Sia chiaro non mi riferisco al forum che giustamente riporta tutte le notizie,ma parlo in generale.
> 
> Sul calciomercato ormai io penso che se Di Marzio non dice nulla su una trattativa,significa che non esiste nulla.



Il momento in cui ne dovesse parlare Di Marzio saremmo sul rettilineo finale....
Proprio questo stiamo aspettando in fin dei conti : che da embrionale tutto divenga clamorosamente vero.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Roccoro ha scritto:


> Ora anche il Sun ha fatto un articolo, riportando quello di Calciomercato.com....All'appello manca solo Di Marzio e deve parlare entro stasera....IO CI CREDO!



Gianluca sei tutti noi!


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*


----------



## koti (13 Agosto 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Sul calciomercato ormai io penso che se Di Marzio non dice nulla su una trattativa,significa che non esiste nulla.


*


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



Adoro quando fanno queste affermazioni.


----------



## kYMERA (13 Agosto 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Stiamo discutendo da giorni di una fake trattativa poichè un presunto insider pelato ne ha parlato su twitter,assurdo.Sia chiaro non mi riferisco al forum che giustamente riporta tutte le notizie,ma parlo in generale.
> 
> Sul calciomercato ormai io penso che se Di Marzio non dice nulla su una trattativa,significa che non esiste nulla.



e certo perchè Di Marzio è dio e tutti gli altri non sanno mai niente


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



Infatti, per Baiocchini l'unica destinazione possibile per Higuain era il Chelsea e Caldara poteva arrivarè solo con recompra..


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Chrissonero ha scritto:


> Infatti, per Baiocchini l'unica destinazione possibile per Higuain era il Chelsea e Caldara poteva arrivarè solo con recompra..



No, dava pure Mattia al Chelsea


----------



## bmb (13 Agosto 2018)

Il baiocco è milanista come noi, sta tirando le controgufate


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Stiamo discutendo da giorni di una fake trattativa poichè un presunto insider pelato ne ha parlato su twitter,assurdo.Sia chiaro non mi riferisco al forum che giustamente riporta tutte le notizie,ma parlo in generale.
> 
> Sul calciomercato ormai io penso che se Di Marzio non dice nulla su una trattativa,significa che non esiste nulla.



Ah ok, quindi Repubblica, Tuttosport e compagnia sono anch'essi presunti insiders.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, quindi Repubblica, Tuttosport e compagnia sono anch'essi presunti insiders.



O anche la Gazzetta Mediaset cm.com. torniamo on topic


----------



## robs91 (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Ah ok, quindi Repubblica, Tuttosport e compagnia sono anch'essi presunti insiders.



Questi media che per me sul calciomercato ne sanno poco nulla ne hanno parlato dopo che la situazione era "esplosa" su twitter grazie all'insider.


----------



## Super_Lollo (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma infatti è ridicola sta cosa dio mio...lo sai benissimo com'è la situazione cristo sei pure capitano...o è tutto già fatto o sei un povero demente...cioè proprio ora devi farti vedere con quello??...ma 6 serio??



Ma poverino  magari è un suo amico


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Ma poverino  magari è un suo amico


ma certo ovvio che si...parlavo del fatto che poteva evitare in sto periodo...sanno BENISSIMO che i tifosi vogliono solo sergej...


----------



## Roccoro (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



Nell'articolo non ha nominato il Milan ma solo Juve e real...quindi per lui Lotito e Elliott non si sono mai parlate...


----------



## nybreath (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma certo ovvio che si...parlavo del fatto che poteva evitare in sto periodo...sanno BENISSIMO che i tifosi vogliono solo sergej...



no dai, non mi devo far vedere con gli amici che stanno al mare assieme a me perchè i tifosi del milan altrimenti pensano che vado da loro, sinceramente io me ne fotterei altamente, evidentemente pure lui


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Questi media che per me sul calciomercato ne sanno poco nulla ne hanno parlato dopo che la situazione era "esplosa" su twitter grazie all'insider.



Sul forum è vietato parlare dei giornalisti, dico solamente di provare a domandare a Benzema cosa ne pensa di Di Marzio.
Inoltre stai dicendo che Tuttosport, i primi ad aver tirato fuori la voce di Ronaldo alla Juventus mentre tutti gli altri ridevano di gusto, non è attendibile.
Chiudo qua altrimenti si va off topic.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



.


----------



## Mirk (13 Agosto 2018)

Ho decodificato le due foto: quella con i sassi nel mare vuol dire "affondo" e l'altra con lui "per Milinkovic"


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



Questa è una bufala degna della storia di Boccia, Carlota e "Cesc we can". Il peggio del peggio.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

numero 3 ha scritto:


> Mateja Kezman attaccante ex Chelsea e Fejenoord se non ricordo male..
> Uno alla Inzaghi



Il mitico Mateja Kezman, quanti gol mi ha fatto a PES 2008 
Giocavo spesso col Fenerbahce (credo intendessi i turchi e non il Fejenoord) che all'epoca era una bella squadra


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

robs91 ha scritto:


> Stiamo discutendo da giorni di una fake trattativa poichè un presunto insider pelato ne ha parlato su twitter,assurdo.Sia chiaro non mi riferisco al forum che giustamente riporta tutte le notizie,ma parlo in generale.
> 
> Sul calciomercato ormai io penso che se Di Marzio non dice nulla su una trattativa,significa che non esiste nulla.



Di marzio quello che ha fatto una mega figura di ***** con benzema? Proprio quello?


----------



## MaggieCloun (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



Quello che dico io da settimane, al Milan non viene di sicuro, non capisco tutta questa convizione.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> ma certo ovvio che si...parlavo del fatto che poteva evitare in sto periodo...sanno BENISSIMO che i tifosi vogliono solo sergej...



ma veramente per me non sanno proprio niente, soprattutto in questi periodi si staranno facendo giustamente i cavoli loro, dubito passino le loro giornate a scorrere i commenti dei tifosi o a leggere le notizie di calciomercato.



Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



Fino all'ultimo minuto tutto può essere, ma sicuramente è bene andarci con i piedi di piombo


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Dai che domani finisce sta storia in un modo o nell'altro


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Agosto 2018)

*Suma a "Inferno del Lunedì" su Milan TV smentisce categoricamente Milinkovic-Savic al Milan.*


----------



## James45 (13 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Dai che domani finisce sta storia in un modo o nell'altro



Nell'altro, purtroppo.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Suma a "Inferno del Lunedì" su Milan TV smentisce categoricamente Milinkovic-Savic al Milan.*



Bene.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bene.



.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Suma a "Inferno del Lunedì" su Milan TV smentisce categoricamente Milinkovic-Savic al Milan.*



Può essere.
Ma non credo che la società lo tenga informato su tutte le trattative.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Bene.



A me sembra che si voglia andare a ragionare sempre verso un unico senso ovvero quello dell'arrivo di Milinkovic Savic e si trova giustificazioni a tutto.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Suma a "Inferno del Lunedì" su Milan TV smentisce categoricamente Milinkovic-Savic al Milan.*



Allora una piccola speranza c'è


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Suma a "Inferno del Lunedì" su Milan TV smentisce categoricamente Milinkovic-Savic al Milan.*



Forse non è chiaro a molti: ad oggi la società non è in grado di fare operazioni simili, non per mancanza di fondi, anzi, ma per chiare questioni di FFP (la Uefa avrà mandato chiari segnali). Poi l'anno venturo con nuovi sponsor corposi, maggiori introiti si vedrà. Oggi però la situazione è chiara e mi dispiace che molti si siano illusi.


----------



## nybreath (13 Agosto 2018)

Ve l ha detto leonardo, ve lo dice suma (che vabbuo figuarsi che valore abbia 'ma pero'), ve lo dice il cervello, eppure vogliamo continuare a crederci, capita che capita mi fa piacere, ma qua si parla di comprare un grattevinci e vincere 100k euro, uno ci può anche credere, qualche volta accade, ma la normalità e altro...


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che si voglia andare a ragionare sempre verso un unico senso ovvero quello dell'arrivo di Milinkovic Savic e si trova giustificazioni a tutto.



Il bello è che alla fine s'incazzeranno come scimmie contro la società (che ha sempre negato categoricamente).
Però da un certo punto di vista è stato pure divertente.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Forse non è chiaro a molti: ad oggi la società non è in grado di fare operazioni simili, non per mancanza di fondi, anzi, ma per chiare questioni di FFP (la Uefa avrà mandato chiari segnali). Poi l'anno venturo con nuovi sponsor corposi, maggiori introiti si vedrà. Oggi però la situazione è chiara e mi dispiace che molti si siano illusi.



Esatto.
Molti alla chiusura del mercato avranno un mancamento .., io invece di sms mi preoccuperei del mancato arrivo di giocatori che dovrebbero colmare le lacune presenti in squadra . Giochiamo con le "riserve" quando avremmo bisogno di titolari .., per non parlare della rosa cortissima , ma qui si pensa ai singoli colpi da 120 milioni (senza stadio, senza champions,senza cassa)


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2018)

nybreath ha scritto:


> Ve l ha detto leonardo, ve lo dice suma (che vabbuo figuarsi che valore abbia 'ma pero'), ve lo dice il cervello, eppure vogliamo continuare a crederci, capita che capita mi fa piacere, ma qua si parla di comprare un grattevinci e vincere 100k euro, uno ci può anche credere, qualche volta accade, ma la normalità e altro...



Io non pretendo Milinkovic.
Mi preoccupa però che a 4 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato abbiamo delle lacune e oltre a questa trattativa difficile e molto onerosa che difficilmente si realizzerà, non si muove una foglia.
Spero che in gran segreto stiano chiudendo quel paio di acquisti che ci possano far svoltare.


----------



## tonilovin93 (13 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Il bello è che alla fine s'incazzeranno come scimmie contro la società (che ha sempre negato categoricamente).
> Però da un certo punto di vista è stato pure divertente.



Non tutti quelli che Hanno sperato nell arrivo di Savic (o ci sperano ancora) andranno per forza contro la società eh.. Commento molto superficiale ed immaturo, ma tant è..


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Io sono uno di quelli che crede a questa trattativa, e mi considero abbastanza maturo da non arrivare a criticare la società o a "sentirmi male" qualora l'acquisto di Savic non si concretizzasse, i tempi in cui ero un dodicenne immaturo sono ormai perduti.
Penso che la cosa valga anche per gli altri utenti, quindi direi che le preoccupazioni di taluni siano abbastanza fuori luogo.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2018)

claudiop77 ha scritto:


> Io non pretendo Milinkovic.
> Mi preoccupa però che a 4 giorni dalla chiusura del mercato abbiamo delle lacune e oltre a questa trattativa difficile e molto onerosa che difficilmente si realizzerà, non si muove una foglia.
> Spero che in gran segreto stiano chiudendo quel paio di acquisti che ci possano far svoltare.



.


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> A me sembra che si voglia andare a ragionare sempre verso un unico senso ovvero quello dell'arrivo di Milinkovic Savic e si trova giustificazioni a tutto.



This.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> *Suma a "Inferno del Lunedì" su Milan TV smentisce categoricamente Milinkovic-Savic al Milan.*



Ecco, ulteriore smentita. Vedremo. Fosse cosi ripeto per l ennesima volta: fiondarsi si qualcun altro


----------



## Mika (13 Agosto 2018)

A me spiace molto che molti qui dentro ci hanno davvero creduto e si sono rovinati i colpi Caldara ed Higuain.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Pivellino ha scritto:


> Il bello è che alla fine s'incazzeranno come scimmie contro la società (che ha sempre negato categoricamente).
> Però da un certo punto di vista è stato pure divertente.



Ma quale società? Casomai andranno contro Gigino lo Scoreggione come è giusto che sia. Sperando che rinsaviscano.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

.
[MENTION=1566]Fabiuzzo90[/MENTION] evita sti post e ste bufale


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale società? Casomai andranno contro Gigino lo Scoreggione come è giusto che sia. Sperando che rinsaviscano.



Gigino? Sarebbe?


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ah dici che domani sarà il giorno X? Guarda lo spero ma non ci credo molto...ovviamente spero abbia ragione tu, in quel caso la reazione sarà correre nudo fino a Cortina e baciare Lotito



Se arriva SMS ci affaccieremo tutti al balcone e diremo:"forza inter!!"


----------



## alcyppa (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma quale società? Casomai andranno contro Gigino lo Scoreggione come è giusto che sia. Sperando che rinsaviscano.



La gente non impara mai.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

La cosa ridicola sarebbe rimanere così, non tanto il mancato acquisto di SMS che ci sta visti i costi. Siamo scarsi e corti, cioè i titolari già sono cessi e se si spaccano quelli giochiamo coi primavera visto che in una settimana abbiamo venduto tutte le riserve.


----------



## Pivellino (13 Agosto 2018)

.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Ma infatti il guaio non è che non arrivi Savic. Il guaio è restare così. Serve un centrocampista di qualità e un esterno che segni.


----------



## Garrincha (13 Agosto 2018)

Visto che è il topic dell'immaginazione io la butto lì, per me daranno Kessie alla Lazio come contropartita tecnica, in un 4231 è sacrificabile ed è uno dei pochi giocatori che potrebbe convincere Lotito

È un pour parler sul niente eh, non vi scatenate


----------



## 7vinte (13 Agosto 2018)

Fabiuzzo90 ha scritto:


> .





Garrincha ha scritto:


> Visto che è il topic dell'immaginazione io la butto lì, per me daranno Kessie alla Lazio come contropartita tecnica, in un 4231 è sacrificabile ed è uno dei pochi giocatori che potrebbe convincere Lotito
> 
> È un pour parler sul niente eh, non vi scatenate



Kessie è intoccabile


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il guaio non è che non arrivi Savic. Il guaio è restare così. Serve un centrocampista di qualità e un esterno che segni.



Per me avrà ragione sky e arriverà solo un esterno tra Castillejo e Promes.


----------



## er piscio de gatto (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Per me avrà ragione sky e arriverà solo un esterno tra Castillejo e Promes.



E anche quest'anno non arrivi nemmeno quarto


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Per me avrà ragione sky e arriverà solo un esterno tra Castillejo e Promes.



E rimaniamo nel limbo.


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Per me avrà ragione sky e arriverà solo un esterno tra Castillejo e Promes.


sicuramente


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno non arrivi nemmeno quarto



Purtroppo la gente non lo capisce. Ci vorrebbe SMS a tutti i costi. Però forse si accontentano di arrivare sesti, eh vabbe.


----------



## Naruto98 (13 Agosto 2018)

er piscio de gatto ha scritto:


> E anche quest'anno non arrivi nemmeno quarto



Eh ma "tu non sai la potenza di Elliott!!!!!11111!!!!". A me sembra che i dirigenti siano stati chiari dall'inizo: bisogna puntare a tornare ad alti livelli ma gradualmente. Qua dentro c'è chi si è illuso ascoltando gli insiders o presunti tali e convincendosi che vi era un complotto della stampa che non riportava questa trattativa.


Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Eh ma "tu non sai la potenza di Elliott!!!!!11111!!!!". A me sembra che i dirigenti siano stati chiari dall'inizo: bisogna puntare a tornare ad alti livelli ma gradualmente. Qua dentro c'è chi si è illuso ascoltando gli insiders o presunti tali e convincendosi che vi era un complotto della stampa che non riportava questa trattativa.



Guarda che la trattativa l'hanno riportata tutti, ma proprio tutti. Solo sky manca.


----------



## James45 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ma infatti il guaio non è che non arrivi Savic. Il guaio è restare così. Serve un centrocampista di qualità e un esterno che segni.



This.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...



Prendere Higuain per arrivare di nuovo 6 è proprio triste. Come l'anno scorso, sembra che lo sforzo finale non lo vogliano proprio fare.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la gente non lo capisce. Ci vorrebbe SMS a tutti i costi. Però forse si accontentano di arrivare sesti, eh vabbe.



Allora mettiamoci l'anima in pace e arriveremo sesti. Però basta con questa litania in ogni thread. Parlo in generale. Altrimenti fino a Maggio non ci arriviamo.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Baiocchini di Sky Sport, al momento l'unica destinazione possibile per Milinkovic Savic è il Real Madrid.*



.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Per me avrà ragione sky e arriverà solo un esterno tra Castillejo e Promes.



Beh allora ci rivediamo l'anno prossimo


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Guarda che la trattativa l'hanno riportata tutti, ma proprio tutti. Solo sky manca.


Si sono incontrati a Cortina per le vacanze con Lotito...c'è bel tempo...


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora mettiamoci l'anima in pace e arriveremo sesti. Però basta con questa litania in ogni thread. Parlo in generale. Altrimenti fino a Maggio non ci arriviamo.



Sarà contentissimo Higuain di giocare con Borini. Che bello.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Andre96 ha scritto:


> E rimaniamo nel limbo.



Non è facilissimo trovare chi ti dà buoni giocatori in prestito con diritto di riscatto (anche se viene "promesso" il riscatto) e la società non può fare acquisti pagando subito


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Guarda che la trattativa l'hanno riportata tutti, ma proprio tutti. Solo sky manca.



Ma si.. Si prendono in considerazione solo le notizie negative e chi si azzarda a crederci diventa oggetto di ironia. Non capisco perché debba essere così impossibile una trattativa del genere.


----------



## fra29 (13 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Ecco, ulteriore smentita. Vedremo. Fosse cosi ripeto per l ennesima volta: fiondarsi si qualcun altro



Ripeto.. se davvero c'è interesse per sms posso tranquillamente accettare il "no" di Lotito ma voglio un mercato concluso dignitosamente con mezzala e esterno.
Se non arrivasse potremmo catalogare l'affaire sms nella categoria "bluff" tipo Fabregas, Auba e Ronaldinho (1-2 estati prima che arrivasse)...


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non è facilissimo trovare chi ti dà buoni giocatori in prestito con diritto di riscatto (anche se viene "promesso" il riscatto) e la società non può fare acquisti pagando subito



Mah.., vedendo l'inter direi il contrario.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Purtroppo la gente non lo capisce. Ci vorrebbe SMS a tutti i costi. Però forse si accontentano di arrivare sesti, eh vabbe.



La Lazio con Savic se non sbaglio è arrivata 5^, mancando quindi la CL. Quindi?
A margine, la gente non è obbligata a capire per forza il punto di vista degli altri.


----------



## Andre96 (13 Agosto 2018)

folletto ha scritto:


> Non è facilissimo trovare chi ti dà buoni giocatori in prestito con diritto di riscatto (anche se viene "promesso" il riscatto) e la società non può fare acquisti pagando subito



In quel caso punta sull'allenatore. Se rimaniamo con le pippe e con Gattuso, per il quale ho massimo rispetto, dove andiamo? Se non andiamo in Champions e ogni anno abbiamo lo stesso problema sul mercato rimaniamo in un limbo infinito finchè non faremo il passo in avanti sul mercato o prendendo l'allenatore che ti faccia fare il salto...


----------



## Gaunter O'Dimm (13 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> Allora mettiamoci l'anima in pace e arriveremo sesti. *Però basta con questa litania in ogni thread*. Parlo in generale. Altrimenti fino a Maggio non ci arriviamo.



Mmm...Avrò letto almeno 40 post tuoi negli ultimi 3 giorni dove continui a dire sempre la stessa cosa. Forse bisogna smetterla da entrambe la parti.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> La Lazio con Savic se non sbaglio è arrivata 5^, mancando quindi la CL. Quindi?
> A margine, la gente non è obbligata a capire per forza il punto di vista degli altri.



Infatti, è arrivata quinta a pari punti con l'Inter che è arrivata quarta, ma perchè aveva un certo SMS. Senza Milinkovic sarebbe arrivata sotto di noi, ovvero al settimo posto. Quindi preparati a stare sempre sotto la Lazio in classifica, perchè attualmente sono molto ma molto più completi di noi.


----------



## Mika (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Eh ma "tu non sai la potenza di Elliott!!!!!11111!!!!". A me sembra che i dirigenti siano stati chiari dall'inizo: bisogna puntare a tornare ad alti livelli ma gradualmente. Qua dentro c'è chi si è illuso ascoltando gli insiders o presunti tali e convincendosi che vi era un complotto della stampa che non riportava questa trattativa.



Io ricordo che Elliot disse che il ritorno in CL sarebbe avvenuto in minimo due anni, quindi per Elliot questo è un anno di costruzione. Ma qui tutti stanno sognando l'impossibile dimenticandosi che fino al 19 luglio eravamo estromessi dall'Europa League per non aver rispettato i parametri del FPF. Forse non hanno capito che il TAS non ha detto che non siamo colpevoli ma solo che la pena era sproporzionata. Noi ad Ottobre saremo di nuovo valutati dalla UEFA per trattare l'SA che significa paletti economici da rispettare (Inter e Roma ancora stanno pagando gli anni sotto SA, e sono passati 4/5 anni) non penso sia saggio arrivare ad Ottobre con un bel rosso tra entrata e uscite di questa sessione di mercato, altrimenti nemmeno 100 Tuil riusciranno a non farci pagare un dazio grosso. Ma vaglielo a spiegare a molti del forum. Giù avere ottenuto Higuain e Caldara sfruttando il caso Bonucci è stata tanta roba, Bakayoko in prestito è un affare visto quanto vale il suo cartellino e sopratutto la qualità di un 23nne che ha toppato solo una stagione al Chelsea (dove ha toppato anche Fabregas e altri top player). Ma vallo a spiegare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Gaunter O'Dimm ha scritto:


> Mmm...Avrò letto almeno 40 post tuoi negli ultimi 3 giorni dove continui a dire sempre la stessa cosa. Forse bisogna smetterla da entrambe la parti.



.



Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...


----------



## Mic (13 Agosto 2018)

Naruto98 ha scritto:


> Per me avrà ragione sky e arriverà solo un esterno tra Castillejo e Promes.


Esattamente


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Guarda che la trattativa l'hanno riportata tutti, ma proprio tutti. Solo sky manca.



Non tutti. Nemmeno molti, per la verità. È nemmeno con tutta questa gran forza. Sono stati costretti a riportare queste voci, così come si riportavano le presunte voci di un interesse del Napoli per Cavani.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che Elliot disse che il ritorno in CL sarebbe avvenuto in minimo due anni, quindi per Elliot questo è un anno di costruzione. Ma qui tutti stanno sognando l'impossibile dimenticandosi che fino al 19 luglio eravamo estromessi dall'Europa League per non aver rispettato i parametri del FPF. Forse non hanno capito che il TAS non ha detto che non siamo colpevoli ma solo che la pena era sproporzionata. Noi ad Ottobre saremo di nuovo valutati dalla UEFA per trattare l'SA che significa paletti economici da rispettare (Inter e Roma ancora stanno pagando gli anni sotto SA, e sono passati 4/5 anni) non penso sia saggio arrivare ad Ottobre con un bel rosso tra entrata e uscite di questa sessione di mercato, altrimenti nemmeno 100 Tuil riusciranno a non farci pagare un dazio grosso. Ma vaglielo a spiegare a molti del forum. Giù avere ottenuto Higuain e Caldara sfruttando il caso Bonucci è stata tanta roba, Bakayoko in prestito è un affare visto quanto vale il suo cartellino e sopratutto la qualità di un 23nne che ha toppato solo una stagione al Chelsea (dove ha toppato anche Fabregas e altri top player). Ma vallo a spiegare.



E tu con Caldara e Bakayoko vorresti andare in Champions? Ahahahahaha. Dai su.


----------



## Mika (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> E tu con Caldara e Bakayoko vorresti andare in Champions? Ahahahahaha. Dai su.



Ho scritto che andiamo in champions? Leggi bene.* "Io ricordo che Elliot disse che il ritorno in CL sarebbe avvenuto in minimo due anni, quindi per Elliot questo è un anno di costruzione."* Dove ho scritto che si va in champions?


----------



## Davidoff (13 Agosto 2018)

Se non prendiamo Savic e rimaniamo così sono da internare, rischiamo di finire ancora più in basso dell'anno scorso. Possibile che gente come Maldini e Leonardo non si renda conto che con una rosa assolutamente incompleta e un allenatore come Gattuso butteremo un altro anno? La Champions non arriverebbe nemmeno l'anno prossimo, visto che avremo comunque sti ***** di paletti del fpf e non potremo rinforzarci di nuovo, mentre le altre con gli introiti della CL e fuori dal Settlement Agreement sì. L'anno da sfruttare è questo, altrimenti il gap potrà solo aumentare.


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...



Up


----------



## cris (13 Agosto 2018)

Ragazzi ma ancora ci credete? Tornate nella realtá, state vivendo un autoconvincimento collettivo assurdo. Non arriverà alcun SMS.
Non arrivera nemmeno un AS, probabilmente.

Inoltre sento paragoni (folli) con la juve, ma non ci rendiam conto che l inter ora è una super squadra, rischiamo piallate nei derby...


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Ho scritto che andiamo in champions? Leggi bene.* "Io ricordo che Elliot disse che il ritorno in CL sarebbe avvenuto in minimo due anni, quindi per Elliot questo è un anno di costruzione."* Dove ho scritto che si va in champions?



Tanto l'anno prossimo sarai sempre nella stessa situazione. Lo stadio già hanno detto di non volerlo fare, quindi gli introiti da li non li avremo mai, per il momento. Se non vai in Champions nemmeno quest'anno allora neanche l'anno prossimo, secondo il tuo ragionamento, potremo permetterci di fare l'investimento da 100 milioni. E' un cane che si morde la coda. Poi vabbè, l'anno di costruzione ormai lo sento dal 2012. Ne avremo passati 7 di anni di costruzione.


----------



## folletto (13 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che Elliot disse che il ritorno in CL sarebbe avvenuto in minimo due anni, quindi per Elliot questo è un anno di costruzione. Ma qui tutti stanno sognando l'impossibile dimenticandosi che fino al 19 luglio eravamo estromessi dall'Europa League per non aver rispettato i parametri del FPF. Forse non hanno capito che il TAS non ha detto che non siamo colpevoli ma solo che la pena era sproporzionata. Noi ad Ottobre saremo di nuovo valutati dalla UEFA per trattare l'SA che significa paletti economici da rispettare (Inter e Roma ancora stanno pagando gli anni sotto SA, e sono passati 4/5 anni) non penso sia saggio arrivare ad Ottobre con un bel rosso tra entrata e uscite di questa sessione di mercato, altrimenti nemmeno 100 Tuil riusciranno a non farci pagare un dazio grosso. Ma vaglielo a spiegare a molti del forum. Giù avere ottenuto Higuain e Caldara sfruttando il caso Bonucci è stata tanta roba, Bakayoko in prestito è un affare visto quanto vale il suo cartellino e sopratutto la qualità di un 23nne che ha toppato solo una stagione al Chelsea (dove ha toppato anche Fabregas e altri top player). Ma vallo a spiegare.



.


----------



## gabri65 (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Infatti, è arrivata quinta a pari punti con l'Inter che è arrivata quarta, ma perchè aveva un certo SMS. Senza Milinkovic sarebbe arrivata sotto di noi, ovvero al settimo posto. Quindi preparati a stare sempre sotto la Lazio in classifica, perchè attualmente sono molto ma molto più completi di noi.



La accetterò. Con grande dispiacere, ma la accetterò.


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io ricordo che Elliot disse che il ritorno in CL sarebbe avvenuto in minimo due anni, quindi per Elliot questo è un anno di costruzione. Ma qui tutti stanno sognando l'impossibile dimenticandosi che fino al 19 luglio eravamo estromessi dall'Europa League per non aver rispettato i parametri del FPF. Forse non hanno capito che il TAS non ha detto che non siamo colpevoli ma solo che la pena era sproporzionata. Noi ad Ottobre saremo di nuovo valutati dalla UEFA per trattare l'SA che significa paletti economici da rispettare (Inter e Roma ancora stanno pagando gli anni sotto SA, e sono passati 4/5 anni) non penso sia saggio arrivare ad Ottobre con un bel rosso tra entrata e uscite di questa sessione di mercato, altrimenti nemmeno 100 Tuil riusciranno a non farci pagare un dazio grosso. Ma vaglielo a spiegare a molti del forum. Giù avere ottenuto Higuain e Caldara sfruttando il caso Bonucci è stata tanta roba, Bakayoko in prestito è un affare visto quanto vale il suo cartellino e sopratutto la qualità di un 23nne che ha toppato solo una stagione al Chelsea (dove ha toppato anche Fabregas e altri top player). Ma vallo a spiegare.



Scusami ma allora Higuain, per cui è stato fatto anche un grosso sforzo economico, cos'è stato preso a fare? Quest'anno sicuro non ci andiamo in Champions così, non sarebbe stato meglio allora prende un attaccante giovane e futuribile?


----------



## Nils (13 Agosto 2018)

Consiglierei di viverlo meglio il calcio, non scordiamoci che non è il real, è poco più di un gioco virtuale,

mi riferiscono sia a quelli che con aria grave lanciano moniti a non sperare in un arrivo di MSM,

sia ai quasi disperati per la mancanza di rinforzi, 

io dico che è stato ribadito in tutte le dichiarazioni di Gattuso, Maldini e Leo che sarebbero arrivati tre colpi forti, in grado di alzare il livello della squadra, e i ruoli sarebbero stati un alternativa a Kessie, presa, un centravanti se sarebbe partita qualche punta, preso
e un esterno sinistro, riferendosi chiaramente a un attaccante esterno capace di dare profondità e aggredire l'area.
Riguardo la mezzala sinistra che tutti invocano, non è mai stata presa in considerazione, almeno nelle dichiarazioni.

Manca l'esterno, son certo che arriverà, anche per una questione numerica, per me le voci dalla Spagna e dalla Russia sono moto poco credibili,
Alla disperata ci si sarebbe aspettato tentativi per giocatori non impossibili da prendere, penso a Gomez, Keità o Berardi, forse addirittura lo stesso Chiesa, che probabilmente si prenderebbe alla metà del costo di SMS.

Io sono un ottimista di natura, vedo molta calma e se non ci sono voci su questi fronti "minori" per me arriva MSM o magari qualche sorpresina dall'Estero, come Depay o Martial.
Non venitemi a dire che per prendere un Berardi o un Zaza avrebbero aspettato gli ultimi giorni.

Infine se veramente siamo con le pezza al deretano e non possiamo sbilanciarci, credo che sia meglio qualificarci di nuovo 6° che conquistare la Champion e venire risqualificati, insomma sanno quel che fanno, è ridicolo pensare che l'attuale dirigenza sia composta da interdetti.


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Infatti, è arrivata quinta a pari punti con l'Inter che è arrivata quarta, ma perchè aveva un certo SMS. Senza Milinkovic sarebbe arrivata sotto di noi, ovvero al settimo posto. Quindi preparati a stare sempre sotto la Lazio in classifica, perchè attualmente sono molto ma molto più completi di noi.



Ma sto Savic vola anche e spara i raggi laser dagli occhi?


----------



## Mika (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Tanto l'anno prossimo sarai sempre nella stessa situazione. Lo stadio già hanno detto di non volerlo fare, quindi gli introiti da li non li avremo mai, per il momento. Se non vai in Champions nemmeno quest'anno allora neanche l'anno prossimo, secondo il tuo ragionamento, potremo permetterci di fare l'investimento da 100 milioni. E' un cane che si morde la coda. Poi vabbè, l'anno di costruzione ormai lo sento dal 2012. Ne avremo passati 7 di anni di costruzione.



Ma dal 2012 al 2018 sono passate tre cambi di società di cui l'ultimo è stato in modo traumatico (pegno riscosso per inadempienza della precedente proprietà). Dovresti solo ringraziare che Elliot invece di vendere i migliori giocatori per recuperare i soldi e poi venderci al primo che passa ha garantito impegno a lungo termine.

Tornando al discorso della CL, stai sentenziando che Higuain farà meno gol di Cutrone dello scorso anno capocannoniere della rosa. Perché forse hai dimenticato che nonostante la nostra rosa di scarsi siamo arrivati a -9 dalla seconda con l'attacco che ha fatto meno di 16 gol in tre. L'Inter la scorsa stagione ha centrato la CL per suicidio della Lazio. La differenza tra noi e loro è stato il solo Icardi capocannoniere con Immobile.


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma sto Savic vola anche e spara i raggi laser dagli occhi?



Stiamo parlando del giocatore più completo che c'è attualmente in circolazione in Serie A. Per fare un esempio, alla Juve oggi manca un giocatore cosi: tecnico, dinamico, strapotere fisico a centrocampo, lanci in profondità millimetrici. Non ha un difetto. In Serie A ti domina tutte le partite, stiamo parlando di un giocatore fortissimo ragazzi. Quando leggo ste cose mi date l'impressione di non averlo mai visto giocare, e forse è proprio cosi.


----------



## odasensei (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...





Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma sto Savic vola anche e spara i raggi laser dagli occhi?



No  però sa fare l'onda energetica


----------



## 6Baresi (13 Agosto 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Consiglierei di viverlo meglio il calcio, non scordiamoci che non è il real, è poco più di un gioco virtuale,
> 
> mi riferiscono sia a quelli che con aria grave lanciano moniti a non sperare in un arrivo di MSM,
> 
> ...



This!
Molti qui dentro li avrei voluti a tifare Milan negli anni 70...


----------



## Mika (13 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Scusami ma allora Higuain, per cui è stato fatto anche un grosso sforzo economico, cos'è stato preso a fare? Quest'anno sicuro non ci andiamo in Champions così, non sarebbe stato meglio allora prende un attaccante giovane e futuribile?



Io non ho detto che non andiamo in CL o ci andiamo. Per fortuna il campo non è matematica e non so in quanti topic ho scritto che abbiamo un Higuain in più. Io scrivevo del fatto che SMS non è realizzabile per via di quel "rispettare i paletti del FPF" che Elliot ha scritto nel comunicato stampa. Milinkovic Savic ad oggi non è possibile per via del rispetto delle norme del FPF. A meno che Lotito sia un pazzo ad accettare un prestito con diritto di riscatto + due giocatori (Borini? Me li vedo i tifosi della Lazio contro Lotito dare via il loro migliore per prendere un ex romanista per di più tecnicamente inferiore a Savic. Lotito deve poi scappare da Roma).


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Mika ha scritto:


> Io non ho detto che non andiamo in CL o ci andiamo. Per fortuna il campo non è matematica e non so in quanti topic ho scritto che abbiamo un Higuain in più. Io scrivevo del fatto che SMS non è realizzabile per via di quel "rispettare i paletti del FPF" che Elliot ha scritto nel comunicato stampa. Milinkovic Savic ad oggi non è possibile per via del rispetto delle norme del FPF.



Va bene. Puoi spiegarmi allora tu, o qualcun altro, perché il top management di Elliott è venuto in Italia a parlare con Lotito sapendo che non è possibile acquistarlo? Oppure questa notizia è una bufala mentre le altre sono la verità?


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (13 Agosto 2018)

6Baresi ha scritto:


> This!
> Molti qui dentro li avrei voluti a tifare Milan negli anni 70...



Il fatto è che molti di voi negli anni 70 erano abituati a un Milan modesto, mentre quelli della mia generazione, venendo da anni di vittorie, al momento sono parecchio scontenti dei risultati recenti.


----------



## Serginho (13 Agosto 2018)

Come ogni anno si assiste al super pompaggio del giocatore che per un motivo o per un altro non può arrivare. Belotti, Ljaijc, Iturbe ecc, quest'anno è il turno di Savic. Si narra che Savic possa moltiplicare i pani e i pesci, che possa aprire le acque del mar Rosso ecc


----------



## Jino (13 Agosto 2018)

Lo dico da settimane...non ce lo possiamo permettere dai!


----------



## diavolo (13 Agosto 2018)

Igniorante ha scritto:


> Ma sto Savic vola anche e spara i raggi laser dagli occhi?



Una volta l'ho visto trasformarsi in un razzo missile.


----------



## Mika (13 Agosto 2018)

Guglielmo90 ha scritto:


> Va bene. Puoi spiegarmi allora tu, o qualcun altro, perché il top management di Elliott è venuto in Italia a parlare con Lotito sapendo che non è possibile acquistarlo? Oppure questa notizia è una bufala mentre le altre sono la verità?



Perché ci avranno o ci staranno provando, ma l'unica offerta che il Milan può fare è prestito con diritto di riscatto con eventuale inserimento di due giocatori (Bonaventura+Borini?). Lotito vuole solo cash. Risultato: si è tentato ma per via dei vincoli del FPF 120M senza prestiti e contropartite non si è potuto fare. Chiaro ora?


----------



## Igniorante (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando del giocatore più completo che c'è attualmente in circolazione in Serie A. Per fare un esempio, alla Juve oggi manca un giocatore cosi: tecnico, dinamico, strapotere fisico a centrocampo, lanci in profondità millimetrici. Non ha un difetto. In Serie A ti domina tutte le partite, stiamo parlando di un giocatore fortissimo ragazzi. Quando leggo ste cose mi date l'impressione di non averlo mai visto giocare, e forse è proprio cosi.



Come giocatore a me piace moltissimo, però
A) finora ha giocato solo nella Lazio, che per carità non è poco viste le ultime buone stagioni, però non c'è la riprova che altrove possa fare altrettanto bene (Biglia docet)
B) col solo acquisto di SMS resta comunque scoperto l'esterno d'attacco, almeno a logica (se poi ci fossero ancora soldi per altri acquisti meglio per tutti, questo è fuor di dubbio).

In sostanza ci andrei cauto con l'incensarlo oltre misura, men che meno col dire che a squadre invertite noi saremmo da CL in carrozza e la Lazio persino sotto a dove siamo arrivati noi.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Non tutti. Nemmeno molti, per la verità. È nemmeno con tutta questa gran forza. Sono stati costretti a riportare queste voci, così come si riportavano le presunte voci di un interesse del Napoli per Cavani.



Appunto. I napoletani fanno ridere mezza Italia, perchè sono esagerati. Cerchiamo di non avvicinarci.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...



.


----------



## Andreas89 (13 Agosto 2018)

*Secondo Della Palma, giornalista del CdS, Lotito non accetterà mai proposte che possano prevedere prestiti e formule simili. Peraltro Savic dovrebbe rinnovare a 3 netti annui.*


----------



## Hellscream (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...



Ed è passato un altro giorno nel silenzio (non di questa fantasia che i tifosi si sono costruiti nella loro testa, ma in generale). -3 giorni per vedere se avremo possibilità di arrivare quartri o anche l'anno prossimo ci troveremo nel loop di "x non viene perchè non facciamo la Champions".


----------



## fra29 (13 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se non prendiamo Savic e rimaniamo così sono da internare, rischiamo di finire ancora più in basso dell'anno scorso. Possibile che gente come Maldini e Leonardo non si renda conto che con una rosa assolutamente incompleta e un allenatore come Gattuso butteremo un altro anno? La Champions non arriverebbe nemmeno l'anno prossimo, visto che avremo comunque sti ***** di paletti del fpf e non potremo rinforzarci di nuovo, mentre le altre con gli introiti della CL e fuori dal Settlement Agreement sì. L'anno da sfruttare è questo, altrimenti il gap potrà solo aumentare.



Concordo in pieno.
Voglio dare fiducia a L&P ma se così non completassero la rosa non mi faccio problemi a criticare.
ad oggi siamo da sesto posto.
avrei capito quests scelta ma con un mister vincente ed esperto non con un principiante.
li aspetto al varco.. sms è solo un plus ma se si restasse cosi si parte mooolto male..


----------



## Milanforever26 (13 Agosto 2018)

Gente che si lamenta perché costa troppo, gente che si lamenta se non arriva, gente che si lamenta se non si prendono altri...insomma, ormai il tifoso del milan sa solo lamentarsi...buon segnale averci provato, vuol dire che ffp o note abbiamo ambizione..purtroppo sappiamo che quando tratti coi buffoni all'italiana lotito, cairo e adl devi sempre interagire con sbruffoni patetici..


----------



## Jackdvmilan (13 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gente che si lamenta perché costa troppo, gente che si lamenta se non arriva, gente che si lamenta se non si prendono altri...insomma, ormai il tifoso del milan sa solo lamentarsi...buon segnale averci provato, vuol dire che ffp o note abbiamo ambizione..purtroppo sappiamo che quando tratti coi buffoni all'italiana lotito, cairo e adl devi sempre interagire con sbruffoni patetici..



Si ok tutto bello, però poi devi scontrarti con la realtà e la realtà dice che servirebbero 2 innesti.


----------



## 666psycho (13 Agosto 2018)

Moffus98 ha scritto:


> Stiamo parlando del giocatore più completo che c'è attualmente in circolazione in Serie A. Per fare un esempio, alla Juve oggi manca un giocatore cosi: tecnico, dinamico, strapotere fisico a centrocampo, lanci in profondità millimetrici. Non ha un difetto. In Serie A ti domina tutte le partite, stiamo parlando di un giocatore fortissimo ragazzi. Quando leggo ste cose mi date l'impressione di non averlo mai visto giocare, e forse è proprio cosi.



Manco fosse il nuovo rijkaard...


----------



## Guglielmo90 (13 Agosto 2018)

Jackdvmilan ha scritto:


> Si ok tutto bello, però poi devi scontrarti con la realtà e la realtà dice che servirebbero 2 innesti.



Almeno 3. Poi sempre ai pessimisti vorrei chiedere perché stiamo smantellando la rosa. 
Castellijo può garantirci davvero di più di Andrè Silva?


----------



## Moffus98 (13 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo l'avvocato La Scala, intervistato da RMC Sport, il Milan avrebbe le basi finanziarie per concludere l'affare Savic e Lotito peraltro starebbe vagliando l'offerta rossonera.*



Già riportata la notizia, è cosa vecchia.


----------



## Mirk (13 Agosto 2018)

Davidoff ha scritto:


> Se non prendiamo Savic e rimaniamo così sono da internare, rischiamo di finire ancora più in basso dell'anno scorso. Possibile che gente come Maldini e Leonardo non si renda conto che con una rosa assolutamente incompleta e un allenatore come Gattuso butteremo un altro anno? La Champions non arriverebbe nemmeno l'anno prossimo, visto che avremo comunque sti ***** di paletti del fpf e non potremo rinforzarci di nuovo, mentre le altre con gli introiti della CL e fuori dal Settlement Agreement sì. L'anno da sfruttare è questo, altrimenti il gap potrà solo aumentare.



Hanno smantellato tutto il centrocampo (adesso andrà via anche Bertolacci e forse Mauri) per far arrivare 1 o 2 big, quindi o arriva SMS o Rabiot.


----------



## claudiop77 (13 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> Voglio dare fiducia a L&P ma se così non completassero la rosa non mi faccio problemi a criticare.
> ad oggi siamo da sesto posto.
> avrei capito quests scelta ma con un mister vincente ed esperto non con un principiante.
> li aspetto al varco.. sms è solo un plus ma se si restasse cosi si parte mooolto male..



Se siamo arrivati sesti senza Higuain e la preparazione disastrosa di Montella, perché non dovtemmo essere migliorati?
Per me siamo meglio ma servirebbe un attaccante esterno forte per completare la rosa ed aumentare le chance di arrivare in zona Champions.
Allo stato attuale potremmo anche farcela ma è difficile.


----------



## fra29 (13 Agosto 2018)

cris ha scritto:


> Ragazzi ma ancora ci credete? Tornate nella realtá, state vivendo un autoconvincimento collettivo assurdo. Non arriverà alcun SMS.
> Non arrivera nemmeno un AS, probabilmente.
> 
> Inoltre sento paragoni (folli) con la juve, ma non ci rendiam conto che l inter ora è una super squadra, rischiamo piallate nei derby...



ad oggi c'è un gap di (almeno)15 punti dai cugini.. 7-8 li porta solo il Mister..


----------



## ispanicojon7 (13 Agosto 2018)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> *Secondo Della Palma, giornalista del CdS, Lotito non accetterà mai proposte che possano prevedere prestiti e formule simili. Peraltro Savic dovrebbe rinnovare a 3 netti annui.*



L'agente di sms e' fuori di melone se gli fa firmare il nuovo rinnovo (andando in scadenza oltre 2022), visto che il giocatore e' valutato 120 milioni lotirchio dovrebbe dargli minimo 5 milioni netti.


----------



## ARKANA (13 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gente che si lamenta perché costa troppo, gente che si lamenta se non arriva, gente che si lamenta se non si prendono altri...insomma, ormai il tifoso del milan sa solo lamentarsi...buon segnale averci provato, vuol dire che ffp o note abbiamo ambizione..purtroppo sappiamo che quando tratti coi buffoni all'italiana lotito, cairo e adl devi sempre interagire con sbruffoni patetici..



Purtroppo con le ambizioni non si va da nessuna parte, serve concretezza


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

fra29 ha scritto:


> Concordo in pieno.
> Voglio dare fiducia a L&P ma se così non completassero la rosa non mi faccio problemi a criticare.
> ad oggi siamo da sesto posto.
> avrei capito quests scelta ma con un mister vincente ed esperto non con un principiante.
> li aspetto al varco.. sms è solo un plus ma se si restasse cosi si parte mooolto male..



Ma criticare chi è per che cosa? Cioè tu avresti il coraggio di criticarli perché in 27 giorni hanno preso solo Higuain è Caldara? Io gli unici che mi permetto di criticare sono i tifosi che si lamentano sempre e comunque


----------



## mil77 (13 Agosto 2018)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Gente che si lamenta perché costa troppo, gente che si lamenta se non arriva, gente che si lamenta se non si prendono altri...insomma, ormai il tifoso del milan sa solo lamentarsi...buon segnale averci provato, vuol dire che ffp o note abbiamo ambizione..purtroppo sappiamo che quando tratti coi buffoni all'italiana lotito, cairo e adl devi sempre interagire con sbruffoni patetici..



Post perfetto


----------



## admin (13 Agosto 2018)

Admin ha scritto:


> Secondo quanto riportato da Premium, Milinkovic Savic è destinato a restare solamente un sogno per il Milan. Salvo clamorose sorprese. I rossoneri, per chiudere il mercato, sono a caccia di un esterno d'attacco.
> 
> Anche Sky conferma che il Milan, se farà ancora qualcosa, acquisterà qualcuno solo sull'esterno (se ne parla della discussione dedicata).
> 
> ...



Per il momento si può chiudere.


----------

